# Losing Hair After Shower



## lovemichelle (Nov 1, 2005)

i feel like after i shower more hair is coming out then it used to. i use aussie's moist shampoo and conditioner. i used to use infusium 23, but recently switched. maybe i should go back? it is normal to lose hair, but it seems like a little much. i also know stress can make your hair fall out. i have enough of that, but does anyone think its the shampoo or conditioner?


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

do u wear ur hair in a pony tail a lot? cuz that happens to me when i do. people shed normally. dead hair falls, its normal but i know when u have ur hair in a ponytail its kinda stuck there, so if looks like u loose a lot more when u take it down and wash ur hair... have u noticed ur hair thinning though?


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 1, 2005)

My hair is very thick and no i don't put my hair up. Only at bed time. Usually I put in a loose clip at night, but sometimes just put it all up. Like 3 times a week, but I will stop that too.

I use a lot of styling products though.. frizz cream, mousse, gels, curl spray and a lot of hair spray.


----------



## succubus (Nov 1, 2005)

Perhaps you have developed a thyroid problem?

I noticed I was losing mass amounts of hair in the shower and during the day, more so than usual, and I had my blood work done and found out my thyroid was all out of whack. And that can cause you to lose hair.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *succubus* 
_Perhaps you have developed a thyroid problem?

I noticed I was losing mass amounts of hair in the shower and during the day, more so than usual, and I had my blood work done and found out my thyroid was all out of whack. And that can cause you to lose hair._

 
what exactly is that?


----------



## succubus (Nov 1, 2005)

I found some info on it for you cuz I don't know a whole lot about it myself.

http://www.medem.com/medlb/article_detaillb.cfm?article_ID=ZZZDMMPX77C&sub_ca  t=501


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 1, 2005)

its totally normal to lose hair in the shower. we lose hundreds and hundreds of strands a day. its just more noticeable cause youre washing and conditioning and running your fingers through it blah blah blah. another culprit is the ingredients in the shampoo. panthenol is known to make your hair come out more. i noticed when i use herbal essence/pantene i shed a lot more than any other shampoo. its hard to avoid though cause a lot of brands include this ingredient.
if you stress a lot, that has major effects as well.
but don't worry you constantly grow hair, so you're not going bald =)


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 1, 2005)

I know it's normal, but for me losing this much has never happened.


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

u may want to use more mousse than gel, i was losing a lot more hair when i used gel... now i think its more normal hair loss...


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_u may want to use more mousse than gel, i was losing a lot more hair when i used gel... now i think its more normal hair loss..._

 
i actually do that now. i started using more mousse then gel like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmm if you're hair is falling out more using this new shampoo, maybe try usuing Infusium again for a few days...if you're hair stops fallin out, you'll know it's just the shampoo. If not, you might wan to get it checked out.
PS I love infusium 23! I use it all the time now, and my hair's never looked better. I wish it had a better scent though...just my 2 cents!


----------



## user4 (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, i use infusioum too... the smell kinda sucks but i think thats what makes it not as bad as other stuff, it doesnt have all those perfumes that probably mess up ur hair.


----------



## lauren006 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow that is happening to me too.  In the past month my hair has been coming out waaay more that usual and I'm getting scared about it.  Everyone tells me it's just stress but I really want to stop it before I lose all my hair.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 2, 2005)

If you do notice a sudden increase in the amount of hair you are shedding then it's probably worth going to your doctor and discussing the problem.  It can happen for all sorts of reasons many of which are easily remedied.  It doesn't hurt to be on the safe side.


----------



## adorkable (Nov 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_I know it's normal, but for me losing this much has never happened._

 
I've been going through the same thing. I've been finding hairs on my pillow in the morning, and I've never experienced that before. In the shower, I stick all the loose hairs to the wall so they don't clog the drain, and in the past month, there has been twice as much hair stuck to the wall when I am done with my shower.

Then I came across an article in the November issue of SELF magazine...

"_A condition called telogen effluvium can occur when hormones fluctuate (after childbirth, starting or stopping the pill or because of a thyroid condition) or after emotional or physical trauma such as a loved one's death or surgery. This condition causes more follicles than usual (from all over your head) to enter the resting phase of the growth cycle. One to six months later, those follicles produce new hairs that push out the old ones, so shedding suddenly occurs.

Other triggers include iron deficiency and crash dieting. Doctors don't know how many women suffer, but the condition is common, especially after childbirth. To self-diagnose, dug on a few sections of hair. If you pull out more than five at onces, telogen effluvium is probably to blame._"

The article then went on to say that all you have to do is be patient. I thought about it and realized that I went off my birth control a month or so ago, and I just went through a very stressful move from SC to VA and have had a hell of a time trying to sell my house in SC.

The article in SELF mentions some other types of hair loss, so if that description doesn't sound like you, it wouldn't hurt to grab an the November issue and read up.


----------



## bebixlove (Nov 16, 2005)

i think it's a normal thing, as long as ur not losing locks of hair.
especially while showering, a lot of my hair comes out.


----------



## Kenzie (Nov 16, 2005)

I feel your pain. I've been losing a TON of hair in the shower for the past two weeks. I stopped taking the Pill six months ago and was told it could cause temporary accelerated hair loss from the drop in hormones, but I'm not sure if that would be the cause this long afterwards. I've also been dealing with a lot of stress lately, so perhaps that's the culprit. I wish I knew.


----------



## Kenzie (Nov 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *adorkable* 
_"A condition called telogen effluvium can occur when hormones fluctuate (after childbirth, starting or stopping the pill or because of a thyroid condition) or after emotional or physical trauma such as a loved one's death or surgery. This condition causes more follicles than usual (from all over your head) to enter the resting phase of the growth cycle. One to six months later, those follicles produce new hairs that push out the old ones, so shedding suddenly occurs.
_
_
_
_
__

Thanks for posting this! TE is exactly what I was told could happen after stopping the Pill. I didn't realize it could happen up to six months later. Perhaps this IS the culprit after all. I just hope it doesn't last too long. Having baby fine hair to begin with, I can't afford to lose much more!_


----------



## adorkable (Nov 16, 2005)

Who knows, maybe your hair will come back thicker.


----------

